# My Sewing House



## Mrs. Vet (Sep 3, 2006)

Last year I was a very bad girl. I went to a used mobile home sales place and told them that I had been thinking of getting a sewing house and if anything came in that I could to please call me so I could come and have a look at it. Well, he called me about 6 weeks later with a house that was 20 feet wide and 44 feet long. All they wanted was $13,000. for it. It had a new roof, new wiring, new windows, new lights and new siding. No bathroom but that was ok. So I called the bank and asked if I could borrow $13,000. They said yes and could they deliver the check? So they took a check over there for me and then I went and looked at it. It was everything I needed. Made the arrangements to have it delivered. Then I told my husband what I had bought. He was angry but he got over it. This is something that I had been wanting for about 30 years.

So here it came. They delievered both pieces and put it together. Then I started in with cleaning and putting in a new floor. That was all she needed. I put it out front but to the side of the house. Between our old house and the new one. That fit just right. 

I have taken my time and fixed it up inside. I have great paneling, that new floor looks great. I have found a cutting table that I really do like. I think of myself as the queen of the $25 dollar deals. The cutting table I found at a yard sale for 25, the new sewing cabinet cost me 25 and yesterday I got a small table just great for my serger for 25. Although my treadle only cost me 10. These last two I got an auction. Nearly froze too! 









Here half of it comes across our creek.









Here they are parking the two pieces and putting them together.










Here is the front door. It faces my new house.










Since I don't have a good one of it sitting on my property I put this one of it up when it was still at the dealers lot. They sure were messy.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Now that gets the Angie approval for sewing rooms.!!!! A whole house. Very outstanding!

Angie


----------



## notenoughtime (Aug 13, 2007)

That is so neat. Will you post pictures of the inside? I can imagine getting a bunch of girls together to sew and have lunch right there. Wow, you are one lucky gal.


----------



## sancraft (Jun 7, 2002)

Now that's what I call a sewing room. How long will it take you to fill it up witn fabric and need to up size? LOL


----------



## Mid Tn Mama (May 11, 2002)

Sewing house? or "Every Husband's Nightmare?"

Either way, I LOVE IT!! Enjoy.


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

What can I say? I'm speechless! That is every home sewer's dream. All of that room and when you get ready to call it quits for the day, you just lock the door and walk out. Thanks for sharing the pictures, but I too would like to see your finished sewing house.


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

I never thought of dreaming about a sewing house! I've always just dreamt of a sewing room! The possiblities are endless! Congratulations


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

You LUCKY girl!!!!!!


----------



## Lynn Bodoni (Feb 10, 2008)

sancraft said:


> Now that's what I call a sewing room. How long will it take you to fill it up witn fabric and need to up size? LOL


 Oh, it would be soooo much fun to fill it with fabric. And with a house, you can just point to a bolt and say "I'll take that bolt, and this one, and that one!" Right now I'm trying to get my husband to realize that I do not want him to move my sewing machine, fabric, and accessories around. I know exactly which pile contains what.


----------



## Mrs. Vet (Sep 3, 2006)

The only bad thing that has come out of having a sewing house is rounding up all my boxes and boxes and boxes of fabric and moving them to my sewing house, then unpacking. I had stored boxes in my new house and the old house and the house in Little Rock that just burned. So I lost those. But I have found that I have too much fabric. 

I know, what seamstress is going to admit that? Well, I have a friend in Little Rock whose mother got sick. She had stored all her fabric in her mothers house attic. She decided that since her mother was very bad off that she needed to move her fabric and asked if she could move it up here. Well, I said yes and here she came with three truck loads of fabric in boxes and put them up in the attic of my old house. Once her mother died she told me that she just couldn't deal with moving all that again so told me just to keep all those boxes. That added about 35 boxes to my stash. Plus what I had been storing, well, it just added up to too much. 

So I have been going thru all these boxes trying to decide what to do with it all. So far I have gone thru 25 boxes and I figure I have about 40 to go. So I am making up boxes to donate to the 4-H in Harrison so the girls can be taught how to sew. Also making up some to donate to the 4-H in Marshall. 

Plus my quilt guild in Marshall is going to help me make lap rugs and bags to put on the elderly's wheelchairs and walkers. We have a really nice retirement home in Marshall so we will make some bags and rugs for those that live there. Plus we are going to make up a bunch of hospital gowns in bright colors for people who are suffering from cancer and other diseases that cause people to spend a lot of time in the hospital. There is even a bag to have on the bed for kids to keep important stuff in, like CD players and such. 

We will have a time using it all up. But until we do I have bought 4 shelves that roll. Each shelf will hold 2400 pounds and is 4 feet wide by 6 feet tall. Two are full.

Will post pictures as soon as I can.


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

Thank you so much for sharing your sewing and stash secrets with other stash addicts. I look forward to seeing more pictures. I've already pulled my DH up to the screen to see your sewing house. I wonder if he caught the hint.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Oh wow LOL! That's totally awesome, you lucky girl! $13k? Was it an office before?


----------



## QuiltingLady2 (Jan 3, 2007)

Wonderful idea! Congratulations!  

I've been telling my H for years that a used moterhome w/o an engine or a good used 5th wheel would make a wonderful sewing room so that the guest bedroom could be used for guests again.


----------



## Garnet (Sep 19, 2003)

Any chance you have some square feet I can rent?

I am so envious. I'll never recover. If only I had an RV pad. Acreage would be better. Sigh...


----------



## Madame (Jan 1, 2003)

Excellent idea. And what a good way to keep my...er, your...pets and family from messing with it!


----------



## Mrs. Vet (Sep 3, 2006)

It was a school room before. So I hit it lucky in that. I have now asked for a bathroom to be added. All hubby did was groan. I guess that means he will get on it first part of next year. LOL

I am a member of a local quilt quild. Several of the ladies live near me so they come down and we work on projects together.

One interesting note: My girlfriend who was so kind and donated all that fabric also got a steal of a deal on patterns. She was in Hobby Lobby when they were getting rid of all their Butterick patterns. So she picked out 47.25 worth of patterns then asked the manager what he was going to do with all the rest. He ended up giving her the rest of the patterns. How many??? A good guess would 700 to 1000 patterns all told. Who do you think she gave them to? Me! So when a local Hancocks was going out of business I bought 4 of those large pattern cabinets. Well, turns out I didn't need all 4 so I sold one to another girlfriend. Now I have three huge pattern cabinets and am working on putting everything in there in numberical order.

Will try to get out there this afternoon and take some pictures.


----------



## Kmac15 (May 19, 2007)

As the saying goes "she who dies with the most fabric wins" LOL
I would say at this point you are leading the pack ROFL


----------



## indywahm (Nov 2, 2008)

I am so jealous! I do not even have a sewing room. I have to get my machine out and put it on my kitchen counter every time I want to sew and my fabric is in boxes in a closet! I would love to have a whole house. The bad thing about it is that that sewing house of yours looks to be about the same size of our HOUSE!! We have a tiny house.


----------



## AnnieinBC (Mar 23, 2007)

That's amazing...I will come back later to check and see if you have been able to put up some pictures of the inside....

Annie


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

*WOW* :rock: :banana02:

I am green with envy! That is bigger than my HOUSE!!!

And all those patterns
All that material!
Nobody would ever see me again! I would be lost in sewing la-la land!

*WOW*

That is awesome.

Please post inside pictures... wish I could feel all that material through the computer!


did I say *WOW* ?


Your so kind to donate all that material,,, I would most likely get real selfish.... for at least a day or two!


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

:buds: **droooool**

Ohhhh, what a great idea!

You know, if you can admit that you have too much fabric, you really do. I've been cleaning out my work room and gotten rid of yarn I know I'll never use, fabric I won't use. It's painful, but ya gotta do it.

Geesh! a 20 x 44 ft work room. Oh, Heaven.


----------



## Marie04 (Mar 3, 2008)

That is awesome.. never thought of having a 'house' for sewing/hobbies etc.. !!!


----------

